# Sleeve Hitch



## hillbilly78 (Apr 29, 2012)

Good evening,

I am looking to pick up a sleeve hitch for my ght24v52ls. Being a husqvarna product, the dealer is telling me that the hitch needs to be husq. My question is, are all sleeve hitches created equal(ie: quality/design/shape)?
Would a craftsman sleeve hitch work on the Huqvarna? Same quality?

Much appreciated!

Steven


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

a while back i looked for a sleeve hitch for both an old Western Auto Wizard, and a Troy-Bilt...

from the best i could find, all sleeve hitches for garden tractors are VERY vendor specific...

so i would not spend any cash unless you could trial fit with full money back if it does not work out...

william...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think ayp, and most Husqvarnas are the same but as mentioned I would check first... Sorry I couldnt help more...


----------



## hillbilly78 (Apr 29, 2012)

better to have any input than none at all. I wold rather err on the cautious side and not blow money on something that is close but not exact. much appreciated.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I looked, and they have a few different sizes they range in price from about $170 to $210.. Just google Husqvarna sleeve hitch..


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

In my experience, sleeve hitches are vendor specific and sometimes even change from model year to model year on the same model tractor.


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

This sleeve hitch is pricey but well worth it..
It will fit your tractor very easy and comes with everything you need..
http://www.johnnyproducts.com/J_Bucket_HTMs/UNI_Sleeve_Hitch.htm


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats the kind I would like to get for my old GT.. Thankyou for the link Steve.


----------

